
Scribes Gets An Ubuntu PPA - macco
http://mystilleef.blogspot.com/2010/10/scribes-gets-ubuntu-ppa.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FvTtPw+%28Reason%29
======
logic
If, like me, you'd never heard of this editor previously, here's a video
demonstration of it in action:

<http://scribes.sourceforge.net/demo.htm>

Certainly looks interesting.

~~~
macco
Especially the snippet mechanism is designed very well. The author really
invest a lot of time in the design of the editor-ui

------
1tw
I'm not sure you can call a text editor 'ultra minimalist' when it depends (on
my system at least) on 353MB of other software.

~~~
macco
Ultra minimalist is regarding to the ui. But the great drawback is: no tabs -
by purpose. The Author don't want to have tabs, otherwise it scribes could be
the best oss editor.

